# Using AUDACITY to create a split channel stereo sound file



## Gumpster09 (Dec 17, 2009)

You can also do this with 2 songs or sound files so one system can play 2 different rooms. I have done it many time with 2 systems playing to 4 room sounds.


----------



## cheeseprader (Feb 25, 2016)

Hello JMAN, I've been looking around forums to find how to do this exact thing. I am using the prop jam'r 4 channel controller and two of my props only need 2 channels to control the air valves. Now I have two props talking to each other using just one controller. The audio separation between left and right is perfect. One speaker behind each prop makes the "conversation" even more realistic. I will try and make a video and post. This also helped me get into audacity a bit further. Thanks for your tutorial!!!!


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

You're welcome, glad it helped you out!


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

I like Audacity for mixing my sounds too. Looks intimidating, but it's actually pretty simple once you figure it out.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Nightfisher said:


> I like Audacity for mixing my sounds too. Looks intimidating, but it's actually pretty simple once you figure it out.


Haven't tried to figure it out, so still pretty intimidating


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

Scatterbrains said:


> Haven't tried to figure it out, so still pretty intimidating


Yah, it's definitely not the most user friendly software for sure, but it is free!


----------



## Hauntings by Design (Jan 2, 2010)

Doing this!!!!


----------



## sparky0028 (Jul 14, 2008)

J-man
I have been using Audacity for my skellys for years with VSA, using 5.1 export to send audio to different skellys. I am having issues with audacity this year with vsa. I picked up a better pc running windows 7. I get an error when loading the audio exported from Audacity. Strange thing is my old pc running XP works fine. Have you run across this issue? I got the second pc because I have 10 skellys and need to use more speakers, but now i am stuck.
Thanks in advance
Rich


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

sparky0028 said:


> J-man
> I have been using Audacity for my skellys for years with VSA, using 5.1 export to send audio to different skellys. I am having issues with audacity this year with vsa. I picked up a better pc running windows 7. I get an error when loading the audio exported from Audacity. Strange thing is my old pc running XP works fine. Have you run across this issue? I got the second pc because I have 10 skellys and need to use more speakers, but now i am stuck.
> Thanks in advance
> Rich


Wish I could help but I don't use VSA and not really very knowledgeable about it. If the combination works with XP, I would tend to think there's a compatibility issue with Windows 7.


----------



## sparky0028 (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks for the reply, I have asked brookshire and Jon told me to use a plugin with media player. I have no idea how to go about it.

Rich


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

Was he specific as to what plugin? There are downloadable plugins for Media Player, do a quick google and take a look.


----------



## sparky0028 (Jul 14, 2008)

this was the link he sent me wavavimux.exe


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

Not sure but maybe this will help.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/blogs...g-multiple-scary-terry-boards-sound-card.html


----------



## sparky0028 (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks J-Man, I will give it a shot.

Rich


----------



## Wishmaster (Nov 9, 2015)

I use Audacity quite a bit to edit and combine audio files for different areas of our setup, but have not tried anything like this to give a voice to a prop. What props and hardware are y'all using for the talking skeletons/skulls setup?


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

Wishmaster said:


> I use Audacity quite a bit to edit and combine audio files for different areas of our setup, but have not tried anything like this to give a voice to a prop. What props and hardware are y'all using for the talking skeletons/skulls setup?


www.Audioservocontroller.com
I have Audio Servo Controllers for servos and Jemmy Talk Controllers for store bought motor driven skulls.


----------



## mikiemike (Oct 3, 2011)

J-Man,

Can you point me in the direction of some pirate sound effects for my skelly? made a Jolly Roger and just need some Pirate spoken word effects.

any help would be appreciated.

thanks,

Mike


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

Lots of stuff from POTC on YouTube.


----------



## mikiemike (Oct 3, 2011)

J-Man said:


> Lots of stuff from POTC on YouTube.


Thanks for the quick reply. 

how can you download these?


----------

